# ORION CONCEPT 97.1 (Not mine)



## ClownTrigger (Apr 1, 2009)

ORION CONCEPT 97.1 AMPLIFIER - eBay (item 260753023498 end time Mar-20-11 17:27:11 PDT)

From a post I found in another forum:

All at 14.4 volts
2 x 50W + 2 x 25W @ 4 ohms
2 x 100W + 2 x 50W @ 2 ohms
2 x 200W + 2 x 100W @ 1 ohm
2 x 400W + 2 x 200W @ .5 ohm Is stable .5 ohm non bridged indefinitely.
1 x 200W + 1 x 100W @ 4 ohms bridged
1 x 400W + 1 x 200W @ 2 ohms bridged
1 x 800W + 1 x 400W @ 1 ohm bridged 1 ohm bridged or above will give years of service.
1 x 1600W + 1 x 800W @ .5 ohm bridged Stable but getting into the red zone. Similar to pushing an HCCA 225 or 250 to .25 ohm bridged. It will handle it for a year or two before it melts down.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow, awesome price tag, too.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

i was looking at this, but have sent a few emails with questions with no replies, but on the feedback, i looked at, he sold some other concept amps, and other amps as well, he got either good or bad feedback, and when you click the responding parties feedback, you cant find a single thing he left them feedback for.. you would think is sold something for 500-800 dollars, you would leave your buyer some feedback, just looks weird to me..


----------



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

I thought things looked a bit fishy also. He may very well of had three 97.1's but he sold two others to two completely different people yet their feedback left was identical ? 
And why if you have sold them for 750.00 before ,price it at 400.00 this time around ? Things just dont add up .


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, and your not shipping this amp for $20... usps or not, that amp is decent size and its heavy, i used to have a couple...


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

Have you guys seen this lately... ive been watching this clown... he sold the 97.1 SUPPOSEDLY, now up for sale again, and a 97.2... If people are buying this stuff, they are either stupid or just ignorant.. look as his completed auctions.. no feedback since December, but yet he has sold a bunch of old Orion gear in March... i mean if i bout a Orion Concept amp, and it came all good, im gonna leave him some feedback...i even sent several emails wanting some contact information, just to see if this guy was legit, NO responses at all. This is scammer heaven here..


----------

